
Nintendo of America’s Reggie Fils-Aime to Retire - minimaxir
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190221005804/en/
======
Waterluvian
I'm not sure I can think of another corporate executive as wholesome as
Reggie.

I hope his retirement is seen as an example. Go live life while you can. If
it's not fun, why bother?

------
minimaxir
Video message by Fils-Aime:
[https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/10986663214730240...](https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1098666321473024000)

------
FreedomToCreate
Can someone please tell me that Bowser running Nitendo of America is just a
joke. That is one crazy coincident that a man named Doug Bowser would take
over that role.

~~~
minimaxir
Twitter has been having fun with it.

[https://twitter.com/jasonschreier/status/1098667495521771520](https://twitter.com/jasonschreier/status/1098667495521771520)

------
hbcondo714
Geoff Keighley[1] frequently had Reggie on his Spike TV video game show and I
was always impressed with his insights and take on video games.

[1]
[https://mobile.twitter.com/geoffkeighley/status/109866172566...](https://mobile.twitter.com/geoffkeighley/status/1098661725660864513)

